
The Turing Digital Archive - ghosh
http://www.turingarchive.org/
======
ilurk
For those more knowledgeable in respect to WWII history and with Turing's
contributions:

if Alan Turing hadn't been born, how do you think the WWII would have played
out?

I know he made very important contributions, but were they decisive to winning
the WWII?

~~~
gpvos
I'm not an expert at all, but from what I've read the consensus seems to be
that the Allied countries would have won in the end, but it could have taken
one or a few years longer.

Also, several very decisive battles took place on the Eastern front (Russia).

